# David Duke for President!



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88AsArwYsTc]YouTube - &#x202a;David Duke for President? -- It&#39;s up to You!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Jun 2, 2011)

David Duke for dog catcher!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Imagine it wasn't David Duke do you agree with his platform? If it was some one else would you vote for some one with this platform?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2011)

Duke/Barbour 2012


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 2, 2011)

Not in your wildest dreams.

And there is no real reason for a rational person to watch your video, so I didn't.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 2, 2011)

Where da' white women at?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not in your wildest dreams.
> 
> And there is no real reason for a rational person to watch your video, so I didn't.



Actually there is. Unless you watch the video don't waste a vote because you have no idea what his platform is about...He spans the entire political spectrum.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2011)

The Duke video you posted plus the site in your signature line [ kurreck ] show that you are, indeed, pro-Nazi. Duke used to wear a Nazi unform when attending LSU.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> The Duke video you posted plus the site in your signature line [ kurreck ] show that you are, indeed, pro-Nazi. Duke used to wear a Nazi unform when attending LSU.



I am pro nazi because I posted a link from a German who was never in the military in the Third Reich telling how life really was in Germany? Hm Stupidity at its best I suppose and Duke wore the Nazi uniform 1 time when protesting against the Chicago 7 and if you had ever read a book about him he regretted ever doing so.Would it kill ya to stay on topic?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 2, 2011)

Radical Muslims and Conservatives.

Two great tastes that go great together?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

I am not a CONservative thank you.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I am not a CONservative thank you.



Hmm..

You are a racist. So that basically throws you out the the Liberal camp.

You could be a radical leftist. You like that tag?


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I am not a CONservative thank you.



no, you're just a garden variety racist plotting to take over the world in between video games and masturbating and yelling upstairs to mom that she forgot to cut the crusts off your tuna sandwich.
AGAIN!!!

thanks for dropping by. 


fuckwit


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 2, 2011)

Umm that is not all of Dukes platform.  The racist little faggot.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a CONservative thank you.
> ...



Racist-Someone who advocates for his race. yeah you are correct there.

Not a leftist either lol keep trying.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

del said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a CONservative thank you.
> ...



1. I don't play nor own a video game system or games
2. I don't need to masturbate I am married happily.
3. I live with my wife and children my mother lives 1200 miles away.
4. Don't disrespect tuna its awesome!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Umm that is not all of Dukes platform.  The racist little faggot.



Ah well since you are obviously an expert on Dr. Duke why don't you fill us in on the rest of his platform please. Once again with the typical liberal/left wing name calling.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Umm that is not all of Dukes platform.  The racist little faggot.
> ...



Damn Faggot libtard Duke!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you were any more in love with David Duke you'd be flossing your teeth with his pubic hairs.


----------



## Hot Wire (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> 
> Two great tastes that go great together?


lol,Its you liberals who keep kissing muslim ass!I HATE ISLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a CONservative thank you.
> ...



obama and holder are racists liberal pig,you love them!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Still waiting shit for brains.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> If you were any more in love with David Duke you'd be flossing your teeth with his pubic hairs.



Not in love I respect the man for his views and what he has done for our race.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you were any more in love with David Duke you'd be flossing your teeth with his pubic hairs.
> ...



Indy 500?


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



you forgot
5 I live in a dream land where David Duke could ever be elected


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> 
> Two great tastes that go great together?



your starting to sound like Dean now Sallow.....is it ok now to say that ALL Liberals are like Dean and TM?.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My mistake, Indy is too upscale, demolition derby would be more your speed.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

eots said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



5 years ago the same could be said for anyone who thought Obama could be elected I mean really who thought a racist muslim non citizen born in Kenya could ever be president!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think he is a closeted homosexual. Much like his idol Hitler! 



Big Hoss said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;David Duke for President? -- It's up to You!&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;David Duke for President? -- It's up to You!&#x202c;&rlm;



Oh Gawd

Who's the VP?

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad?

May as well get that Jew-hate factor covered.

Should reap a 1% post election day.

Why not just deport yourself to Tehran and live your dream?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> 
> Two great tastes that go great together?



Bullshit! Conservatives and the Founding Fathers, Conservatives and the Brave Troops who stormed Normandy, Conservatives and Righteousness go hand and hand.

Big Hoss is no conservative. He is a NAZI, see his signature. NAZISM is National Socialism. Nazi, Islamic Radicals and LIBERALISM goes side by side!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;David Duke for President? -- It's up to You!&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



Did you bother to watch the video of his platform? Um VP I would suggest Patrick Buchanan.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



NO .sorry I have no love for Obama but  even 5 yeas ago Obama would of been seen as a viable candidate although a long shot..but David Duke could
never be elected in this country in this lifetime...deal with it


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> ...



you see hoss when me and ghook can so easily find common ground in our mutual contempt for you....your cause is hopeless...


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't get me wrong WJ is a Jew hating, black, brown and yellow hating bigot. However, he will make a point every once in a while and is some what polite. I PM'ed with him a while back, he is a lost sole but not a clue troll like Big Pussy!
'


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Great, Buchanan makes no bones about being racist either.


----------



## daveman (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> 
> Two great tastes that go great together?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Nope - didn't bother to watch David Duke's video. Why waste time?

Don't watch Holocausrt hoax vids either

You'd probably suggest Adolph Hitler as Duke's VP, if still available.

Go with Mahmoud Ahmadinejad

Living, idiotic, lunatic.....

Go for it!


----------



## elvis (Jun 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Umm that is not all of Dukes platform.  The racist little faggot.



the little faggot, he's a millionaire.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Jun 2, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not in your wildest dreams.
> 
> And there is no real reason for a rational person to watch your video, so I didn't.



Just so . . . but I did watch it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you were any more in love with David Duke you'd be flossing your teeth with his pubic hairs.
> ...


Retard is a race?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

eots said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



He was already elected to the Louisiana House of Reps.He was almost elected Governor of La.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 yes , retardistain is a small country in the former soviet union


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Not in your wildest dreams.
> ...



We know his platform...he is a racist hate monger


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


You'd love St. Tammany Parish in Louisiana, where Duke lives.


----------



## daveman (Jun 2, 2011)

eots said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


And they have a blog.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> ...



It's our resident Jihadist.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I wonder if and when that might ever happen.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



What?


----------



## daveman (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Aretardsayswhat?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



With the kind of inbreeding he's suffering from he may never get it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


  He walked out of _Wayne's World_ scratching his head.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Well...that says something about Louisiana voters, doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I thought I used simple enough words....guess not.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yep sure does. Says they are a hell of a lot more intelligent than 99% of the posters here and looked beyond his supposed racism and looked at the issues.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



If I may quote you.......What?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Translation:
Don't look at what he truly stands for, look at what he says to make himself and his followers look mainstream.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



how is he a racist?....because he is against Illegal Immigration?.....


----------



## Polk (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> 
> Two great tastes that go great together?



Amen.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

Polk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> ...



ok Dean-Polk.....we hear ya....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2011)

Polk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> ...



And this makes you two any different from Little Dross...... how?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 3, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Muslims and Conservatives.
> ...



Now I suppose I could say that American conservatives are closet Nazis. But that would be no more true than claiming American liberals are Nazis. 

If you look at the writings of the Nazis, Communists, and radical fundementalist of any religion, they all express a hatred of liberals.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 3, 2011)

No sane person would vote for Duke.

What's also insane is that you would post such a video, with your "Third Reich" signature, and think we'd take you seriously.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2011)

del said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a CONservative thank you.
> ...



Geez, Del!  Don't sugar coat it!  Tell him what you really think!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> No sane person would vote for Duke.
> 
> What's also insane is that you would post such a video, with your "Third Reich" signature, and think we'd take you seriously.



I am curious did ANYONE actually read what the poll asked? It asks if you would vote for anyone with that platform.Not just Duke.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> No sane person would vote for Duke.
> 
> What's also insane is that you would post such a video, with your "Third Reich" signature, and think we'd take you seriously.



Oh and the signature is actually a report from a man who lived in Germany during the Third Reich and tells how it really was since we always here how horrible it is he tells the truth.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > No sane person would vote for Duke.
> ...



Too bad you couldn't live in Germany back then....you would have been in your element.   My family got the heck out of there before it got bad.....thank goodness.


----------



## daveman (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > No sane person would vote for Duke.
> ...


Of course he thinks it was peachy.  He wasn't a Jew or any other undesirable, and he hated Jews, too.

Did you really consider that to be objective?  Retard.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > No sane person would vote for Duke.
> ...



Big Puss, I actually watched the video. Daveed started with I am damned because I was part of an organization in his youth (meaning the KKK). First, you should be damned for entirity for being part of the KKK. Making that racist dumb decision should never get a pass. Byrd was the last lucky one! Second, he tries to infer without saying that he is not in the organization anymore. If you are going to try to distance yourself from one of the most vile organization on the planet, then be affirmative and say it LOUDLY, "I denounce the redneck racist of the KKK!" Of course he didn't, because he might not be an active member but he sympathizes.

Next every comment he made had an antisemitic or racist overtone. Media propaganda - Jews! Foreigner dictating our policies - Jews! Campaign reform from propaganda commericials, not sure why Eli Cohen the writer of Hostel was demonized there. Other than the fact he is a Jewish director. The with ending illegal immigration, something I support. There were the classic racist overtones on Latinos. Yep it has to be played that way in many instances, but if your a KKK sympathizer you can't say dumb spick this dumb spick that and expect people not to think you're a racist. The hiring, firing, promotion and contracts being on the merit. But all he showed in black people, trying to say they are inferior! Not a good campaign pitch.

So in summary:
Daveeed campaigned on, JJJJJOOOOOSSSS bad we must get rid of them, blacks are dumb and inferior and Latinos are invading this country (the Latino part is true)!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > KSigMason said:
> ...



Not true! The Third Reich put retards to death, they thought the mentally handicap would poison the good aryan bloodline! Big Hoss falls there!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

David Duke is a huge joke.


----------



## daveman (Jun 3, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


That's right, Hoss.  Just get in the cattle car, and they'll have a nice shower for you at the end of the line.  _Sieg Heil!_


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

So what immature little prick moved this here? Try growing up some jackass. Such fucking morons.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

*no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.Its just more quite obvious evidence this shit hole of humanity is just another arm of the liberal elitist jewish media who don't allow anything outside their own 2 party system of good old boys. I can't wait till the whole fucking thing crashes down.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Whats happening November 4th? David Duke doing a comedy stand up with Billy Crystal and Dolph Landren?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

Election day jackass.


----------



## daveman (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> *no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.Its just more quite obvious evidence this shit hole of humanity is just another arm of the liberal elitist jewish media who don't allow anything outside their own 2 party system of good old boys. I can't wait till the whole fucking thing crashes down.


You don't like it?  

_Get the hell out_.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Election day jackass.



Really? whats David Duke doing there? serving lunch?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> *no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.Its just more quite obvious evidence this shit hole of humanity is just another arm of the liberal elitist jewish media who don't allow anything outside their own 2 party system of good old boys. I can't wait till the whole fucking thing crashes down.



You would be better off moving to Iran or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Not in your wildest dreams.
> ...



Get a life.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Fuck yourself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Not in your wildest dreams.
> ...


from white to ecru.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> *no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.



When a black will be elected President! Herman Go Cain!


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

Duke is the white Obama


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> *no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.Its just more quite obvious evidence this shit hole of humanity is just another arm of the liberal elitist jewish media who don't allow anything outside their own 2 party system of good old boys. I can't wait till the whole fucking thing crashes down.



Poor baby....you got beat up by some jewish looking girl in Kindergarten?


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

Who's more racist, Duke or Obamas Pastor?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> Who's more racist, Duke or Obamas Pastor?



Racism is racism, never thought about degrees of it. A worthless racist is still a worthless racist.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > *no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.Its just more quite obvious evidence this shit hole of humanity is just another arm of the liberal elitist jewish media who don't allow anything outside their own 2 party system of good old boys. I can't wait till the whole fucking thing crashes down.
> ...



A little Jewish girl used to shake this clown down for his lunch money.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Damn swore I put your troll ass on ignore...oh well I will do it now.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



He's a coward, turned off his rep so he wouldn't see all the negs, and now ignoring people for calling him out. He'll be a lonesome child soon.......


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> *no family.*.We'll see who will be laughing on November 4th next year.Its just more quite obvious evidence this shit hole of humanity is just another arm of the liberal elitist jewish media who don't allow anything outside their own 2 party system* of good old boys*. I can't wait till the whole fucking thing crashes down.



Jewish good ol boys ?


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Who's more racist, Duke or Obamas Pastor?
> ...



Then there is no difference between Duke or Obama.


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJkHykGRXrw]YouTube - &#x202a;Blazing Saddles - KKK&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;Alex Reunited with Trooper Who Arrested Him for Thumbscan Refusal&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A runner, huh?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Him and Hot Wire are made for each other.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Duke could have the ability to crap out gold bars that had my name stamped on them, and I still wouldn't vote for a fuck-wit that used to walk around LSU in a Nazi Uniform.  

I have a lot of family in that part of the world.  Apparently, Duke's father was a career Army officer that fought the Nazis and the ROTC unit commander pulled him in his office one day and told him his father would be ashamed of him for wearing a Nazi uniform around campus.  

That put an end to the uniforms, but it didn't make Duke much smarter.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Actually dipshit I turned the rep bullshit off because personally I ain't here for a damn popularity contest like quite a few others seem to be...I been here almost a year and have less than a thousand posts whereas some people been here a few months already have 1k or more...I could care less if I get rep it is amusing to read the ones I do get. As far as the ignore goes well its useful in ignoring immature little children acting like adults when you can learn to act like an adult and ACTUALLY show me how I am wrong then we can talk but if all people are going to do is throw retarded insults everywhere I am not exactly missing anything by blocking them.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You can't stand the insults on a message board?

I think I figured out why the mean black people stole your playstation.

You are weak.


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> I think I figured out why the mean black people stole your playstation.
> 
> You are weak.


Thats why blacks attack the elderly, children and women too.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

geaux yer on ignore son sorry can't read any more of your babbling and insults.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> geaux yer on ignore son sorry can't read any more of your babbling and insults.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I think I figured out why the mean black people stole your playstation.
> ...



You live a scared, lonely existance don't you?


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to make a point.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LLumczSCDg]YouTube - &#x202a;Thug attacks an 85yr old woman!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I think I figured out why the mean black people stole your playstation.
> ...



You do know Big Hoss isn't a fan you whites like you right?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to make a point.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Thug attacks an 85yr old woman!&#x202c;&rlm;



You have no point.  And the irony of mornic racists like you is that you think the rest of the thinking world is going to see any validity in your points.


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTV32UvQV_I]YouTube - &#x202a;66-Year-Old Man: Beaten & Robbed - Caught on Tape&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIT7Xk5uc5U]YouTube - &#x202a;91 year old WW2 Vet beaten by black man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;91 year old WW2 Vet beaten by black man&#x202c;&rlm;



 white woman kill their children...true story




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmBlYhjdRyg]YouTube - &#x202a;Mother murders her children&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXIKCkIJGWU]YouTube - &#x202a;New Pictures of Casey Anthony Partying Surface Online - Explicit Photos&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBxOiXSkDjY]YouTube - &#x202a;Haleigh Cummings Missing Child Since 2/10/09&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vPnMbLr5nc]YouTube - &#x202a;Woman Kills Son, Self at Gun Range&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> Duke is the white Obama



is he half black?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



then he had to do her homework....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



awww.....i dont like what you said.....let me put you on ignore......fucking Pussy....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



how about the "Adult" acting like a little Pussy Kid?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I think I figured out why the mean black people stole your playstation.
> ...



whites dont do that?.....we had a fucking 20 year old white useless piece of shit rob a guy in a fucking wheelchair out here last month.....another white couple robbed a little girl selling Lemonade for a charity of 26.00 bucks last week.....she was smart enough to get their plate number......


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to make a point.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Thug attacks an 85yr old woman!&#x202c;&rlm;



Hey look, Tank!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eydw_SvJRko]YouTube - &#x202a;A&E Biography Ted Bundy part 1/5&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

By your logic, only white people are serial killers too!

I even produced video!


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 5, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Oh and the signature is actually a report from a man who lived in Germany during the Third Reich and tells how it really was since we always here how horrible it is he tells the truth.


I'm sure for the Nazi's and Nazi sympathizers it was a nice place.



GHook93 said:


> Not true! The Third Reich put retards to death, they thought the mentally handicap would poison the good aryan bloodline! Big Hoss falls there!


Not too many realize they also banned Freemasonry and imprisoned many known Masons.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to make a point.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Thug attacks an 85yr old woman!&#x202c;&rlm;



At least we know it was race based! But you have to be a immoral fucker to attack an 85 year old woman like that!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;66-Year-Old Man: Beaten & Robbed - Caught on Tape&#x202c;&rlm;



I love it, the second guy that runs over looking like he is going to help the old man, beats him more!


----------

